

Suster on how to approach, pitch and powerpoint a VC - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWHm5cfUBPs&feature=player_embedded
Great youtube video from Mark Suster of GRP partners
======
markjeffrey
Wish I'd had this info 15 years ago, would have saved me a lot of trouble

